# Suggestion - ICE forum?



## Neptune (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi

New to the forums, but one thing I noticed straight away was the lack of a dedicated ICE (In Car Entertainment) section. Any reason there isn't one?

Cheers


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Traditionally here ICE questions have been asked and answered on the main Mk1 Mk2 forums. It's been like this for many subjects that other forums have sub categorised into sub forums. One advantage of having everything in one or two pots as it were, is that it creates more discussion because people get introduced to things they may not have started out looking for, if they had been squirrelled away in a sub forum. You look at some forums and they are split into multiple sub forums, each one of them dead with little activity and confusion for new members not knowing where to begin. We believe our simplicity is in part the reason for this forum's success and lively activity.

Having said that, the disadvantage is things get lost. We've tried to help there by including a Mk 1 and Mk 2 knowledge base, where How Tos and reference data is indexed.

We do have a sub forum for show and shine. ICE could be a similar subject in that it would be a mixture of How To s and reviews and comments about products which are constantly changing and being upgraded.

We'll have a think about it . Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

I must admit one of the first sections/sub-forums I looked for when I joined was ICE. I'd got various questions relating to the different head units and Bose upgrades available in the MK2's and while I did find most of the answers I wanted by wading through the MK2 section it would have been a lot easier if all ICE related discussion was "under one roof" so to speak.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well there is always here for Mk 1:

viewtopic.php?f=56&t=172190

... although there are only two items under ICE but I could always add more or create a sub page with more on if someone could find links to existing threads.

... and here for Mk 2:

viewforum.php?f=43

A separate forum would not contain existing threads only the start of new ones. There's a wealth of information from the past.


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

I was aware of the MK2 knowledge base but with the greatest of respect with all the images missing most of the guides were rendered useless until I raised the subject and Brittan tirelessly went through adding back the photos.

Take this one for example - viewtopic.php?f=43&t=262542

That's exactly having a dedicated ICE section would have made it easier to find answers. However I'm only offering my opinion.


----------



## Neptune (Mar 31, 2013)

.Griff. said:


> I was aware of the MK2 knowledge base but with the greatest of respect with all the images missing most of the guides were rendered useless until I raised the subject and Brittan tirelessly went through adding back the photos.
> 
> Take this one for example - viewtopic.php?f=43&t=262542
> 
> That's exactly having a dedicated ICE section would have made it easier to find answers. However I'm only offering my opinion.


+1


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

have to agree John, modern day owners want the best from ICE so a new dedicated section would be good i feel boss man.


----------

